# Royal Canadian Forestry Corps



## Patrolman (21 Oct 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knew where a person could find some good information on the Royal Canadian Forestry Corps. My granfather served with them during WW2. I had always thought they were used only as foresters in Great Britain. After some research however I discovered that they were qualified and used as infantry as well. They were also the only Canadian unit aside from the 1 CanPara to take part in the battle of the bulge. If anyone has some good info on this unit I would appreciate it .Thanks!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Oct 2006)

Here is a link to info on the Canadian Forestry Corps (not Royal).

http://www.regiments.org/regiments/na-canada/corps/forest.htm  This page has links to Canadian Army historical reports for WW II period.  Here are some excerpts from the one covering the C.F.C's service in NW Europe

http://www.dnd.ca/hr/dhh/Downloads/cmhq/CMHQ151.PDF


> 7. On 9 Apr the personnel of 1 Canadian Forestry Group arrived at Carronbridge Camp, near Thornhill, Ross-shire, to carry out basic military training under instructors provided from Nos. 1, 2 and 6 C.I.R.Us. and No. 1 C.O.R.U. (Ibid: 28 May 44). Training of an infantry nature was continued until 29 May at which time the various companies returned to their home stations (Ibid: 29 May 44).





> ...On 30 Nov the companies under command of Headquarters 7 Canadian Forestry District (B) were organized for defence, under American command, into three sub-areas Sate. Hubert, Houffalize and Spa, as a consequence of U.S. First Army intelligence that "a German attack was impending" (W.D., H.Q. 1 Cdn Forestry Gp Jan 45; Appx 10, Ferguson to Commander 1 Cdn Forestry Group 26 Jan 45). The American troops included in these defensive plans were "second line service troops" and included units of U.S. Combat Engineers.
> 
> 21. On 16 Dec Field Marshal von Rundstedt launched an attack with a force of 24 divisions and broke through the American VIII Corps in the Ardennes sector on a 40 mile front. On the following evening the Canadian Forestry Corps companies received a "STAND TO" order and plans were made by Headquarters 7 Canadian Forestry District for a withdrawal should the German attack attain more serious proportions. American units did pull out of Spa during the following day. No. 16 Canadian Forestry Company thereupon followed suit as it was not equipped with A.Tk weapons or grenades and could not alone remain in defence of the town with its limited ammunition supply. It withdrew to Namur. Meanwhile, since No. 14 Company appeared to be "sitting in the centre of a Pincer move through Veilsalm and Bastogne", the Commander of 7 Canadian Forestry District (Lt.-Col. N.C. Ferguson) ordered it to pull out, taking along as much key equipment as possible.
> 
> ...



http://users.uniserve.com/%7Eecho2/Don.htm#Forestry


> The C.F.C. had a very positive impact on the Scottish Highlands.  The men became active participants in local functions, from fund raising to staging Christmas parties for the local children.  Many times scrap wood mysteriously fell from lorries to land beside individual homes in need of fuel.  During their stay in the Highlands, the C.F.C. cleared an estimated 230,000 forest acres in Scotland and in doing so they contributed to the urgency of reforestation in post war Scotland.  But at the same time it demonstrated more efficient cutting and clearing techniques, which was adopted by Scottish forestry in post war years.  *A notable tribute to the C.F.C. was paid by Laura Lady Lovat when she stated, "you Canadians may be cutting the Scots firs of the Highlands, but in Highland hearts you are planting something far more lasting". *


Years ago I was acquainted with a former member of the Forestry Corps who reminisced about his service in Scotland, however he seemed to have the fondest memories of planting in Highland lassies.


----------



## RangerRay (22 Oct 2006)

Quite often, I see badges of the Canadian Forestry Corps for sale at gun shows and other places where old badges and militaria are sold.  But very little is mentioned about them.


----------



## Patrolman (22 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the info. I guess the Royal part is a force of habit. My grandmother did not remember the ladies as Scottish Lassies. Being a christian lady, I was shocked on day while discussing wages during the war when she said this "Your granfather sent X amount of dollars home a month and spent the rest on whiskey and wh%^es." I guess over four years in Europe is a long time for anyone.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Oct 2006)

You might try looking up PAPTAC (the Pulp and Paper Technical Association of Canada).  I believe when they were the Technical Section of the Canadian Pulp and Paper Association they sponsored research and publication of a history of the Forestry corps (sometime in the late 80s, early 90s; it's been years since I've seen a copy).


----------



## dapaterson (23 Oct 2006)

Here we go:

http://www.forestshop.com/history.html#CPPA-2



> *THE SAWDUST FUSILIERS*: The Canadian Forestry Corps in the Scottish Highlands in World War Two
> William C. Wonders.  An historical account of the experiences of 30 companies of the Canadian Forestry Corps (CFC) from their mobilization across Canada to their operations throughout the Scottish Highlands and their ultimate return to Canada.  Examines their primary military and economic role, as well as their social impact on the local residents.  Personal commentaries throughout. 6 x 9, 130p, b&w photos.
> Sorry this title has gone out of print.  We do have a few slightly damaged copies available (new, but with non-pristene/slightly marked book covers).
> CPPA-2 paperback ..........US $11.50 CAN $14.00


----------

